# Lump under skin after rabies vaccine



## kgrey (Jan 19, 2005)

My 7 year old cat received her rabies vaccine 2 weeks ago. I noticed last night that she has a lump where I am assuming the vaccine was injected (back right leg). I checked when she was first vaccinated and didn't notice anything...but I could have missed it. She is a persian with lots of hair. It is about a 1 inch oval...raised and evenly flat...firm but not hard. It is tender to the touch...as she runs away from me when I touch it or press on it. It does not look visibly different on the skin. It does not seem to bother her otherwise. I have been brushing her daily since the injection and she did not show any signs of pain. I'm trying not to freak out...like I usually do. Should I go to the vet now or give it more time to resolve?? The fact that is painful makes me think I should go now. Thanks!!!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Since the vaccine was two weeks ago, yes, I would take her back to the vet to have it checked out. It may just be residual inflammation from the vaccination, but it's better to be safe than sorry, esp. since the adjuvanted rabies vaccine has been implicated in the development of injection site sarcoma.

Don't panic. Just get it checked.

Laurie


----------



## newkitty5 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, my kitten had a similar reaction when he was vaccinated, you can read about it here: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=54636&hilit=vaccination+site+lump

I would definitely keep an eye on it and call to get the vet's opinion. My cat's lump disappeared just as I was starting to get really nervous about 2-3 weeks after the vaccination. I am relieved it didn't seem to leave any lasting effects, but it really opened my eyes to the risk of injection site sarcomas. I am definitely going to be mindful in the future of requesting a non-adjuvanted rabies vaccine because I know my cat is obviously sensitive to it. Good luck!


----------

